# This is way too cool not too share. (Punt Gun)



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A two lb. payload of shot roaring across a dark marsh in the wee hours must have been a spectacular sight. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's just too cool not to share. Thank you


----------

